# Help, open placement ureteral sent



## l1ttle_0ne (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone know what cpt code I would use for an open stent placement. Our urologist was called to consult intraoperativley for a bladder injury during a crash cecarean section. He did a complex cystorrhaphy, and open placement ureteral stents. Every code I can find is with cysto, or endoscopically. Should I use an unlisted code? Any  help would be fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2010)

Along with your code for -rraphy, as a separate procedure, code 50605 with modifier 51.This procedure is not with scopy.  I hope I am .helpful anyway


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 3, 2010)

Make sure you check your bundles.  CCI just bundled (this quarter) 50605 with many bladder and ureter services.


----------

